# motorhome roof painting



## victo

Hi fellow motorhomer's.
This is my first attempt at a topic so here goes.
For my sin's I own a 1989. FFB 570. Tabbert Classic. on a Fiat Ducato 1.9td 
chassis, which I love with a passion!!! (SAD!)
My Roof which is fibreglass is very dirty and gritty which will not all wash of, bits where I have given it a light rub down come up a lot cleaner and also the grit comes off. This is good news for me as I would like to re-coat the roof with a white coloured paint? Is there anyone out there that has possibly done this and would they be kind enough to tell me what they used and where they obtained it from. I would be very gratefull for any information concerning my task. 
regards. Colin


----------



## erneboy

Personally I would not worry too much about the roof. I think rubbing it with abrasive is not a good idea because the end result will be a little rough and all the better for more dirt to stick to. It will take a lot of polishing to produce a shiny surface and prevent the problem becoming worse.

You can paint fibreglass but getting the paint to adhere properly requires the correct paint and primer. I am fairly sure these cannot be applied sucessfully with a brush.

I would recommend scrubbing it as clean as you can get it and seeing if you can polish a reasonable finish on it, Alan.


----------



## Jezport

I have not come up against a GRP roof that will not come up like new yet.

If the staining is mould or algea type of growth then as I would advise that you try Dettol Mould and Mildew remover. I advise this as you can buy it retail rather than some of the more dangerous chemicals. Although it is a houshold cleaner please take care as it is still very strong and contains bleach. I would advise you to test a small area first to check that it does not stain the surface. Do not leave it on too long, and rinse well to ensure that it is completly washed off the van, especially down the sides.

For stubborn grime, you can use a cream cleaner suitable for UPVC windows. It should be scrubbed with a soft brush.

Always remember that the roof of your van is slippery, especially when cleaning products are added. So take care and never rush!

Finally, if you can't do it yourself I am in West Yorkshire close to many nice places to visit, so you could always pay me a visit.


----------



## TeamRienza

Hi all,

As suggested by spykal here is the text of my PM to victo, in case anyone else is thinking of a paint job. i have updated it slightly.

I have a background in sailing so you will find if you google the 'international paints' website www.yachtpaint.com you will get info on paint type application etc. painting f/glass boats is reasonably common and a good finish can be achieved.

If you propose to do it yourself then as erneboy says preparation is all.

Use paint pads as a brush will leave streaks. if painting outside you need a long dry day (or paint will bloom ) warm temperature to cure the paint and an insect free windless day or dust will ruin your work.

International used to maintain a Uk wide list of approved yacht painting firms who would spray your van under cover.

Go and talk to people in your local Yacht club (pref one with larger cruisers) you wil find boatowners as friendly and helpfull as motorhomers, local Chandlers are a great source of advice as are yachting forums.

Hope this points you in the right direction.

Davy


----------

